# DC vs. Marvel



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Growing up I'd always been a DC fan. Seemed to me their comics and characters were better, that was the '70's. Now that we have been thoroughly inundated with comic to film adaptions and I am now leaning toward Marvel. 

Aside from '78 & '80 Superman, '05 & '08 Batman and maybe '09 Watchmen the Marvel entries have generally been much more satisfying; Iron Man, Thor, X-Men, Captain America, Spiderman & Blade.... I'm also guessing the upcoming Avengers is going to be very good as well.

Anyone else have thoughts on the age old Marvel vs. DC debate?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Movie-wise, definitely Marvel.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mechman said:


> Movie-wise, definitely Marvel.


2nded!


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

Marvel is definatly ahead of the game in the movie side, thats because Marvels controls their movies. DC is always getting messed with by the production companies. Get rid of them and DC Movies would be great.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Marvel hands down wins the movie battle, Ive enjoyed every instalment they have had out.
I agree that DC needs to get better control over who says what over the production and story development. I dont follow the need to reboot the Spiderman series again given it was just done or for that matter The Hulk.


----------



## WongKN (Nov 3, 2010)

I liked how Sony consulted Spiderman fans, sort of getting our consent, when they were doing the Spiderman movie series.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I was always a DC fan growing up, but they are really messing up their movies. The latest Batman movies are still the best comic book adaptations in my opinion, but other than that, DC is stinking up the place. I really hope that the next Superman movie is a good one. Why Zod is back, I don't know. But I want it to work out.


----------



## WongKN (Nov 3, 2010)

Of the DC movies, I only really liked the 2nd to last "Batman Begins" movie. Of the most recent one, I'd always felt Jack Nicholson's protrayal of the Joker was the best, but I also realized recently that I have also been quite irritated by the Heath Ledger's Joker when I watched the "Dark Knight" which I think proves that he did a great job as well. 

Actually I feel the DC cartoon movies are done much better than their regular movies. One thing that my friends always made fun of me at is that I have always wished Arnold Swarzenegger would do a Batman movie once, and take the role of the Batman in it. I think the Batman's super cool, slightly arrogant and extra-ordinarily-macho personality (the one I prefer anyway) would be well protrayed by Arnold. My personal preference only anyway. :yes:


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm just hoping catwoman doesn't kill the next movie. Bane may or may not be good. Only time will tell.


----------



## WongKN (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you seen any of the batman cartoon movies ? The latest one is "Batman : Year One", the movie adaptation of the original Frank Miller 4 parter comic books in 1987. I feel this is a very worthwhile watch because it tells the story of how Batman first started out but from the perspective of (inspector at the time of movie) Gordon. The movie is presented with a first person - James Gordon's narrative approach, like those classic private investigator movies and we see how Gordon was transferred to the Gotham PD and how he didn't fit into the crooked culture already in the GPD. The movie is a little bit more adult oriented and Gordon even had to do some marriage counseling in the end of the movie (won't say why so as to avoid spoiling the movie for you). Catwoman was introduced in this movie/cartoon though I didn't like how she is now originally a hooker instead of an over-exploited, naive hard-working secretary. I really liked the very fresh, unique perspective of this cartoon/movie. Apparently this movie has been very highly rated as well. I can't wait for the follow-up movie/cartoon.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Somthing to rent over Christmas!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I've always been more of a Marvel fan, when it comes to the comics, but I certainly enjoy DC as well.

The Batman movies were hit or miss... obviously most people (myself included) thought Dark Knight was pretty incredible (yes, Nicholson was an amazing Joker, but so was Ledger, just in very different ways), but a number of the Batman movies were ultimately pretty weak. (although I'll be eternally grateful for Pfeiffer's catwoman, mrawr!)

You can certainly say the same about the Spiderman movies on the Marvel side, however, and certainly the first Hulk movie. Norton's reboot (2nd Hulk movie) was a huge improvement, though. It's a pity they couldn't/wouldn't get him back for the Avengers. Fantastic Four was great eye candy, but they blew it with poor casting and poor writing.

The X-Men movies were mostly excellent (particularly XMen2 and First Class), but XMen 3 and Wolverine really missed the mark. All the movies leading up to the Avengers, however, Ironman 1/2, Thor, Captain America, were quite strong. (I didn't enjoy Iron Man 2 quite as much as the first, but it was still fun, and Robert Downey Jr always entertains.)

Returning to DC, I had really high hopes for Green Lantern, but was pretty let down. Some good concepts marred by poorly executed CGI, mediocre storyline, and an iffy Ryan Reynolds (who I usually like, and really wanted to like, but ultimately I'm not sure he was the right choice).

Superman was fine for the time, but so dated now it's hard to view in the same light. Watchmen was outstanding, but so different from others it's a bit hard to really relate them.

DareDevil was ok, but far from great. Elektra missed it. Cat Woman (Halle Berry) was terrible.

Did I leave anything out?  I'm not going to bother with Punisher, the Blade movies, etc.

Overall, I think the Marvel movies have had much stronger final products than the DC movies... but I hope both sides continue making movies, as long as they continue to strive to make them ever-better, rather than just looking for more cash. There's so much strong material out there, I really wish they'd stop monkeying with stuff...


----------



## WongKN (Nov 3, 2010)

f0zz said:


> Somthing to rent over Christmas!


Let me know what you think of it. Would be interesting to see if others shares my appreciation of this movie/cartoon.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I think we can all say that Nolan's Batman trilogy are the best comic book movies ever!!! The dark knight rises just crossed the Billion dollar mark without the use of 3-D also!!!


----------



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

Dc


----------

